# How do you make  your rice?



## callmaker60 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have always made my rice, 1 part rice, 2 parts water. After watching a lot of youtube video's some use 1 part rice, 1.5 parts water, some use a 1 to 1 ratio. What's your method?
And how long do you cook it?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2016)

Different types of rice require different ratios of water. For regular white rice, I use 1 part rice to 2 parts liquid. For plain rice, I put it in the microwave and cook for 7 minutes, stir and cook for 8 more minutes. If I'm making pilaf, Mexican rice, etc., I cook it for 20 minutes.


----------



## callmaker60 (Mar 3, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Different types of rice require different ratios of water. For regular white rice, I use 1 part rice to 2 parts liquid. For plain rice, I put it in the microwave and cook for 7 minutes, stir and cook for 8 more minutes. If I'm making pilaf, Mexican rice, etc., I cook it for 20 minutes.



Thanks GG, will try your method soon.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 3, 2016)

White rice - 1 part rice and 1 1/2 parts water

brown rice - 1 part rice to 2 parts water

I always use a rice cooker for all rices, included packaged rices such as Zatarains and Near East, and my own recipe for Mexican rice. No timer required because the rice cooker knows when it's finished cooking the rice, then shifts to KEEP WARM mode for however long you need to keep it warm.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2016)

I use Jasmine rice almost exclusively. I measure out 1 cup of rice into a pan and rinse it with three water changes. Then I measure 2 cups of fresh water into the pan with the rice and add some salt with a cap full of oil.  Bring to a full boil, cover and turn the heat to the lowest possible flame (or setting). Do not uncover for 17 min, then turn off the stove. Uncover after sitting for 5 minutes and fluff with a fork. Perfectly cooked fluffy rice every time.
The last thing I want or need is a rice cooker.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2016)

White rice (long grain) = 1.5 water to 1.0 rice.  Rinse the rice well and add it to the boiling water.  Simmer for 20 minutes.  Rest for 5.

Pilaf (with angel hair pasta) 2.0 broth to 1.0 rinsed rice.  BTB, RTS, 25 minutes. Rest for 5.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Different types of rice require different ratios of water. For regular white rice, I use 1 part rice to 2 parts liquid. For plain rice, I put it in the microwave and cook for 7 minutes, stir and cook for 8 more minutes. If I'm making pilaf, Mexican rice, etc., I cook it for 20 minutes.



I meant to say, if I'm cooking pilaf, etc., I cook it on the stove. This is because I start it by sautéing onions, garlic and the rice in oil or butter, then I add the liquid and seasonings and simmer covered for 20 minutes.

Also, cooking rice works great because it cooks till it's done, turns itself off, and keeps the rice warm till we're ready to eat, without requiring a unitasker.


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 3, 2016)

A rice cooker is a wonderful device – it makes perfect rice every time.  Put in the ingredients, hit the start button and forget about it until dinner is ready.  I bought my first one last summer, and I wish I had one when I was still a full time worker.  It makes for one less item to think about when trying to put dinner together after work.  

  I gave one to my daughter for an early Christmas present when she returned to work after her maternity leave, and she uses it several times per week.  With a new baby, the slow cooker and rice cooker have been life savers, as neither one requires any monitoring (but the baby certainly does!).


----------



## roadfix (Mar 3, 2016)

I also use a dedicated rice cooker, almost daily.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 3, 2016)

I use a rice cooker for white rice and use a 1 to 1.75 ratio of rice to water for small quantities.  For larger batches I reduce the amount of water somewhat.   My rice cooker is old and was CHEAP. No fancy electronics on board.  Perfect rice every time.

For brown rice I usually cook on the stove stop.  I prefer short grain brown rice and like toast it in a little butter before adding the cooking liquid.   I keep my brown rice in the freezer to preserve freshness.  Ratios are more fluid.. but usually about 1 part rice to 2.5 parts water.  Long grain brown needs less water.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 3, 2016)

I use a super cheap little rice cooker for brown rice, one part rice, two parts water.  Set it and forget it.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 3, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> A rice cooker is a wonderful device – it makes perfect rice every time.



Until it doesn't, and that is when you replace it. A cheap one will last at least two years, a medium priced one will last about 5 years, and the fancy ones that have three or four different functions can last 10 years.


----------



## callmaker60 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the replys, I may have to look at a rice cooker.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 3, 2016)

callmaker60 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replys, I may have to look at a rice cooker.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f84/what-is-the-best-rice-cooker-72450.html


----------



## Littlechef (Mar 3, 2016)

I have the Zojirushi rice cooker and love it. Perfect rice every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 3, 2016)

I also toast brown rice before cooking it.  Just a few drops of oil and stir until it gets nice and aromatic. It works wonders for keeping the grains fluffy and separate, and also adds a nice nutty flavor.  I also usually toast white rice first too, come to think of it.  

I don't have a rice cooker - I just cook it on the stove top.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm very surprised so many American cooks here eat so much rice that a dedicated separate appliance would be wanted or get so much use. I don't eat rice anymore at all, but when I did, I wouldn't cook it more than once a week or so. That's certainly not often enough for a counter footprint with a rice cooker.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2016)

My rice cooker is always busy, rice, oatmeal, barley...


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 3, 2016)

I make oatmeal in my rice cooker too.  I like to throw in a handful of raisins and some maple syrup.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't make a lot of rice but when I do, I do stove top and follow Hinode's directions like I did tonight and it came out perfect in just 20 minutes.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 3, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> White rice - 1 part rice and 1 1/2 parts water
> 
> brown rice - 1 part rice to 2 parts water
> 
> I always use a rice cooker for all rices, included packaged rices such as Zatarains and Near East, and my own recipe for Mexican rice. No timer required because the rice cooker knows when it's finished cooking the rice, then shifts to KEEP WARM mode for however long you need to keep it warm.



Not in Colorado.  Use those proportions and you'll have one of two things - undercooked rice or burnt rice.  I use 1 to 2 for white and for brown it's more like 1 to 3.  Boiling water just isn't hot enough here, just 203.8 here at 4200 feet.  I lose too much in steam before the rice is cooked.  None of my pans has a tight enough lid to keep some steam from escaping.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 3, 2016)

If I need plain rice, I'll cook it one of two ways. If I have time and feel like measuring, I do. If I'm in a hurry I use the Sara Moulton pasta way: boil a lot of water, pour in measure of raw rice, set timer. When the rice is done, drain it into a mesh strainer. Easy, but you do have one more dreaded thing to wash (strainer). 

I just donated my rice cooker. We got a cheap Sunbeam(?) when Service Merchandise was going out of business. It took up floor space in my pantry because I never used it enough to take up counter space. The problem was, out of sight, out of mind. I don't miss it.


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 4, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I'm very surprised so many American cooks here eat so much rice that a dedicated separate appliance would be wanted or get so much use.


  Convenience.  No monitoring is required.  I splurged on a Zoji and am glad I did, as the porridge setting gives you a greater variety of capabilities.  It makes a great faux risotto, which is better than what I've had in Italian restaurants.  I also make steel cut oatmeal in whole milk, which is a dump, start and ignore process, and it comes out perfect every time.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 4, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Not in Colorado.  Use those proportions and you'll have one of two things - undercooked rice or burnt rice.  I use 1 to 2 for white and for brown it's more like 1 to 3.  Boiling water just isn't hot enough here, just 203.8 here at 4200 feet.  I lose too much in steam before the rice is cooked.  None of my pans has a tight enough lid to keep some steam from escaping.



I live at the beach, official elevation 11 feet above sea level at city hall, so I don't worry about how to cook rice in Mile High stadium. However, I did use my rice cooker when I lived in Albuquerque using those same proportions and I never had a problem with perfect rice every time. Maybe you, too, should look into getting a rice cooker.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 4, 2016)

Convenience.   You cook rice in the rice cooker in the morning and it keeps warm all day for your family meals.   That's if you're a rice eater....


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 4, 2016)

roadfix said:


> Convenience.   You cook rice in the rice cooker in the morning and it keeps warm all day for your family meals.   That's if you're a rice eater....



It doesn't get overcooked? I can't imagine rice that's been kept hot enough all day to avoid food poisoning. 

I like rice, but we don't eat it every day. Once, maybe twice a week.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 4, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> It doesn't get overcooked? I can't imagine rice that's been kept hot enough all day to avoid food poisoning.


This is pretty much standard practice among most rice eating cultures.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 5, 2016)

I use whatever amount of liquid is appropriate for the kind of rice I'm making.  Rinse the rice until water is pretty clear and drain.  Bring water to boil with salt.  Add rice, cover, let it come back up to boil for a couple of minutes (watch so it doesn't boil over) and then turn off the heat and let it sit on the hot burner while I cook the rest of the meal or at least 20 minutes.  It's always perfect, never overcooked, undercooked or burned.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 5, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> It doesn't get overcooked? I can't imagine rice that's been kept hot enough all day to avoid food poisoning.



I've never held rice all day in my rice cooker but routinely do for a couple of hours with no noticeable degradation in texture or flavor.  There is substantial appeal in being able to start the rice and then turn to other tasks with no worry of boiling over, burning, etc.  

One of my favorite New years eve party 'meals' is to make a large pot of black eyed peas, have a pot of rice and a spiral cut ham, buffet style.   The peas in the slow cooker and rice hold all night. They stay nice and warm and are hassle free.


----------



## callmaker60 (Mar 5, 2016)

Made the rice last night, using the microwave, turned out great.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Not in Colorado.  Use those proportions and you'll have one of two things - undercooked rice or burnt rice.  I use 1 to 2 for white and for brown it's more like 1 to 3.  Boiling water just isn't hot enough here, just 203.8 here at 4200 feet.  I lose too much in steam before the rice is cooked.  None of my pans has a tight enough lid to keep some steam from escaping.



Place a sheet of foil over the top of the pan making sure it goes over the edges then place the lid on. Cuts down on the loss of steam.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2016)

I think you should fallow directions on the packaging. Rather than somebody's advice. I use three different kinds of rice on the regular bases. They all take different amount of water.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 11, 2016)

I boil the water/broth/stock in the tea kettle or a pan while I am sauteeing the onions, carrots, and celery. I add the rice and toast that and then I add the liquid. That way, the water is already at a boil and I can drop the temperature immediately. It cuts the time down a bit as well. I let the rice sit for 10-20 minutes.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 12, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> It doesn't get overcooked? I can't imagine rice that's been kept hot enough all day to avoid food poisoning.
> 
> I like rice, but we don't eat it every day. Once, maybe twice a week.



My Japanese friend always has rice in his cooker and scoops out as needed.  This practice seemed really weird to me, it must be a cultural thing.  It just doesn't seem like the safest way to me.  I imagine that is how most Asian restaurants do it though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2016)

bakechef said:


> My Japanese friend always has rice in his cooker and scoops out as needed.  This practice seemed really weird to me, it must be a cultural thing.  It just doesn't seem like the safest way to me.  I imagine that is how most Asian restaurants do it though.



Asian restaurants have to follow the same food-safety rules as other restaurants, which requires holding cooked foods at or above 141F.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 12, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Asian restaurants have to follow the same food-safety rules as other restaurants, which requires holding cooked foods at or above 141F.



Yeah, probably the same way that a home cooker would keep it warm all day.  

As a food service worker, I'm very aware of the 141 degree holding temp ;-)


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2016)

bakechef said:


> Yeah, probably the same way that a home cooker would keep it warm all day.
> 
> As a food service worker, I'm very aware of the 141 degree holding temp ;-)



I know you are!  I'm just trying to imagine the texture of rice that is kept that hot for several hours


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 12, 2016)

My SIL's son-in-law is Taiwan-born, moved to the USA when he was 16 and became a citizen. When her daughter and SIL were still living stateside, they bought my SIL a rice cooker. She would make a pot-full of rice that would last them 3-4 days. Somehow, it never spoiled and the texture never really changed much. We like rice, but not enough for me to plan meals around it for half a week.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 13, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I know you are!  I'm just trying to imagine the texture of rice that is kept that hot for several hours



Yeah, I don't think it would be great.  I'm not going to try it to find out!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 13, 2016)

I like to make brown rice with a package of onion soup mix.  It makes a lot when you let the amount of water determine how much rice to use.

It's easy to spoon into sandwich size baggies and frozen for future use.


----------



## ShantiFoods (Mar 15, 2016)

White rice generally takes about 15 to 20 minutes 

The basic steps to rice cooking  are:

1)  Bring the water to a boil

2)  Add rice, ½ teaspoon of salt & 1 tablespoon of butter, stir once.

3) Cover the pot & return the water to a boil

4) Immediately turn the stove down to simmer & turn the timer on.


----------



## letscook (Mar 17, 2016)

2 tablespoons butter
1 medium onion , chopped
1 clove garlic,minced
1 1/2 cups long-grain rice
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 1/2 cups  broth or water, warmed 
I mostly used chicken broth, works good with beef broth, vegetable stock or even just water
Melt butter  saucepan over medium heat. 
Add onion, garlic  and saute until tender. 
Add the rice and stir until the rice is glossy and coated with the butter. , and add the warmed stock. 
 Cover with a tight fitting lid. Cook for 15 to 17 minutes.
Season with salt and pepper, to taste


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 17, 2016)

callmaker60 said:


> I have always made my rice, 1 part rice, 2 parts water. After watching a lot of youtube video's some use 1 part rice, 1.5 parts water, some use a 1 to 1 ratio. What's your method?
> And how long do you cook it?


1 part rice to 2 parts boiling water + salt.

As I am a total klutz at cooking rice by this method in a saucepan, I now do it in a large bowl in the microwave - I use a coffee mug to measure rice and water, add salt cook on high for 10 mins and leave to stand in the m/wave for a few minutes fluff it with a fork and it's perfect every time. (Apart from the time I had a phone call and forgot about the rice and it set like concrete  !)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Asian restaurants have to follow the same food-safety rules as other restaurants...



You have obviously never been to Chinatown!


----------



## Addie (Mar 17, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You have obviously never been to Chinatown!



Touche! Our Chinatown like most other cities I have heard of is a constant target of the food safety authorities. 

Our Chinatown was told one year to clean up their whole section of the city. Tourists were warned to stay out of there. And not because of crime. There has been a big turn around and once again tourists are visiting. But the restaurants are still visited on a daily basis. When one is found in serious default for obeying the rules of food safety, they get closed and it is published and broadcasted in the media.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You have obviously never been to Chinatown!



I've been to Chinatown in San Francisco. Luckily, I live in a state where these laws are enforced. You can check, because the inspection reports are online.


----------

